# Do I trust it?!? I’m freaking out! *added pink dye test*



## KatieA

Y’all! I’ve been POAS obsessed since 7dpo. I got 2 negative tests that showed up hours later. Then three negatives that stayed negative. So I knew I was out this month. I just looked at my clue app and saw my period is due tomorrow and I have no signs of it. So I just said what the heck. It’s gonna be negative but I hate these blue dyes so why not....I dipped and laid it on the counter and made myself some tea! When I came back I saw this!!! I couldn’t have been more than 5 minutes!!! I even tossed my pee so I can’t retest with my pink dye ones until later! I just knew it’d be negative! What do you think?! I don’t want to get my hopes up but omg!




Edit* I just tried a pink dye! Only like a 30 minute pee hold! Please tell me I don’t have line eyes! This was after 3 minutes.
View attachment 1070984


----------



## mridula

BFP for sure :) believe it girl! Congratulations :)

Better test on a pink dye tomorrow to be safe!


----------



## missielibra

That looks like a line to me!
I'd try a pink dye if you can!


----------



## Bump288

I see lines on both !!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

:bfp: congrats Mama!!!


----------



## RoseM87

I definitely see lines on both so good luck! Looking very promising :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Aphy

I see lines on both! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## smileyfaces

Bfp!


----------



## mummy2lola

I see the lines on both,congratulations xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Woot woot!!!


----------



## promise07

I see it!!


----------



## mridula

yup it's there! congratulations :)


----------



## robo123

Congrats that has to be a bfp! X


----------



## KatieA

Update! So far so good! No Af! I took another test the next morning, but it was faint, still. I may take one this weekend and see if the line is progressing.


----------



## robo123

Fab good luck hope you have a H&H 9 months x


----------



## KatieA

Chemical pregnancy. I was 4 weeks 5 days.


----------



## Kiwiberry

KatieA said:


> Chemical pregnancy. I was 4 weeks 5 days.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## mummy2lola

Aww no I’m so sorry xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Aphy

I’m so sorry :hugs:


----------

